# Car rental for visa run to Hatta



## MarkDorman (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello all

Can anyone tell me how much it would cost to rent a car to go to Hatta including Oman insurance? If you could tell me of any good companies that would be good too!

Thank you for your help


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

call thrifty and check with them... or you can do an online booking where it will show you the daily/ monthly charges...

Welcome To THRIFTYUAE.com 

*Q. If I am on a tourist visa what document do I require for car hire?

A: Copy of Passport with visa page, Copy of International License and a valid credit card imprint as security.

Q. Can I drive the hired vehicle outside UAE?

A: Renters are not permitted to take the vehicle outside UAE. It is possible to take the vehicle to Oman, etc. provided prior approval is
granted by Thrifty. Please contact our rental counters for procedure and charges.*

THRIFTYUAE.COM - FAQs 


Try Hertz as well
HERTZ UAE


----------



## MarkDorman (Nov 8, 2011)

quote=nm62;645287]call thrifty and check with them... or you can do an online booking where it will show you the daily/ monthly charges...

*Q. If I am on a tourist visa what document do I require for car hire?

A: Copy of Passport with visa page, Copy of International License and a valid credit card imprint as security.

Q. Can I drive the hired vehicle outside UAE?

A: Renters are not permitted to take the vehicle outside UAE. It is possible to take the vehicle to Oman, etc. provided prior approval is
granted by Thrifty. Please contact our rental counters for procedure and charges.*

Try Hertz as well


Thats great thank you. I have just called and they say that you must purchase insurance on the Oman border. Is this common practice?


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

yes!!!
if you do not purchase insurance and god for bit you get a scratch on the car...

they will make you pay from nose


----------



## MarkDorman (Nov 8, 2011)

nm62 said:


> yes!!!
> if you do not purchase insurance and god for bit you get a scratch on the car...
> 
> they will make you pay from nose


Great to know...I'll make sure I get some. Is it expensive? I have heard I dont need to go into Oman to get my visa stamped. Is this true?


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

i am sorry never done this things myself....

why r u going alone?

search the forum many people share the car to go together for visa change...

you just need to exit and re enter the country... that should not take much time....


With in UAE we have an insurance Car Collision Damage Waiver (CDW) worth dh 25 dh 30 per day....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

MarkDorman said:


> Great to know...I'll make sure I get some. Is it expensive? I have heard I dont need to go into Oman to get my visa stamped. Is this true?


Not technically. but you are still leaving UAE soil and need to have proper insurance. Usually the rental companies arrange that (& charge you for it!).

Make sure you are properly insured. It's not worth the risk not to do so.


----------



## MarkDorman (Nov 8, 2011)

nm62 said:


> i am sorry never done this things myself....
> 
> why r u going alone?
> 
> ...


Thank you for all your help.

I have put a thread out but no one drives. So I was going to rent a car then split the cost.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Visa renewal by road to Hatta and Oman

1. From Dubai to Hatta takes a little over one hour. There's an immigration department on your right as you come up to the main Hatta roundabout (with a large fort on it, Hatta Fort Hotel turnoff at 9 o'clock). Don't stop there, continue on towards Oman and a few kilometers later you'll see Dubai customs post on both sides of the road. Stop there, go to one of the windows and get an exit stamp for the UAE. You'll pay a fine here if you've overstayed. Update: as of 01 May 2008, exit visas are no longer required, from either the UAE or Oman, according to news reports in UAE newspapers. This is a temporary trial by the DNRD, unknown how long for or whether it will become permanent.
2. Then continue to Oman border control a few km later. First stop is where they check your car for any items you shouldn't have. They'll give you a small piece of paper with a stamp. Don't lose it.
3. Next stop a few kilometers later is a large building that says Al Wajaja Border Crossing (or similar). If you really are going to Oman, stop at the window where you'll be told to park the car and go inside to get your visa (GCC Nationals can carry on after showing ID), or drive past the window and park behind the building. Alternatively park before the building, walk in the front entrance and when you're done processing, just drive past the window to the final border check a bit further down the road.
4. Go inside with your car registration, car insurance for Oman, passport, paper you got at the car checking stop, and drivers license. You'll get a visa there and they'll scribble something on that small bit of paper from the previous stop. You may have to pay 30-70 dhs (or 3-7 Omani Riyals) (update October 2010 - possible visa fee increase to AED 200 or OR 20?) for the visa depending on which country you're from. The rules change frequently enough so check the Royal Oman Police website or another reliable source. Or just bring a couple of hundred dirhams with you to be prepared.
5. Steps 6 to 8 apply if you drive into Oman. It is also possible to skip them. Park you car on the Dubai side of the main building, not on the Oman side. Walk in, queue, say you're doing a visa change and after you get stamped, walk back out the front, turn right and go to the outside counter where the cars exiting Oman are queuing up. Handover your passport and get an exit stamp. The advantage of this is that you save 20 dhs on the exit permit for the car, a bit of time, and you may not be asked for proof of Oman insurance. Now go to step 9. Note that just because this has worked in the past is no guarantee that it will continue to be the case. Rules can change or be implemented more strictly without warning.
6. Drive on towards Oman, there's a final checkpoint where you hand over that bit of paper and say "Shukran, ma-asalama" ("Thank you, goodbye"). Drive on and enjoy the scenery until you're ready to head back to the UAE, and turn around.
7. Returning towards Dubai/UAE you'll see a small booth on your left where you buy an entry ticket for your car - cost is 2 Omani Riyals or 20 UAE Dirhams.
8. Drive on to the next window in that big building where you got your Omani visa. Stop at the window and hand over your passport and car ticket. You'll get the Omani exit stamp there.
9. A little further is another hut with a gate where you might have to stop and handover the car ticket or whatever bit of paper it was replaced with when you got your exit stamp. Sometimes there's no one there and you can just keep driving.
10. Continue on to the UAE customs post (several km), park there and go to one of the windows with your passport. You'll get get a new 60 30 day visit visa and another small piece of paper for the car (with the number of passengers written on it).
11. Hand over that piece of paper at the next stop and say "Shukran, ma-asalama".

You're done until your visa expires again. Arrive back in Dubai about an hour later. Whole process will take you between 3 and 4 hours depending on fuel stops, waiting time. On a bad day for queues it may take longer. Avoid holiday weekends when many people travel between Oman and the UAE.

You may or may not be able to do this repeatedly. Some people have said the authorities frown on this practice. One option is to consider going to Muscat for a weekend or a night and actually be a tourist in Oman for longer than 5 minutes.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Speak to some travel agent they might be taking people in groups...


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Car Insurance for Oman arranged by hire company will cost about dhs.250 and they need couple days notice.
Or stop at car insurance office on the right hand side of the road just before Hatta, will cost dhs.100. and takes couple of minutes.
They will ask to see car registration docs which should be in the glove compartment.


----------



## MarkDorman (Nov 8, 2011)

Thats great. Thanks guys for all your help


----------

